# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Làm du lịch kiểu Việt Nam, cao là chém

## minh0947

*Vé người lớn: 120.000 đồng/người; trẻ em cao từ 1m - 1,3m: 60.000 đồng. Chuyện là thế. Phần bình… xin nhường lại cho mọi người.* 


Nghe tin khu di sản thế giới Phong Nha-Kẻ Bàng vừa đưa vào khai thác động Thiên Đường, nên nhân dịp về Quảng Bình công tác, nhóm phóng viên chúng tôi liền tranh thủ vượt quảng đường dài khoảng nữa trăm cây số từ Đồng Hới, qua hàng chục km đường núi hiểm trở, hoang vắng, vừa đi vừa ngóng bóng người để hỏi đường,… tìm đến Thiên Đường. 

Tiếc thay, khi còn chưa hết mừng qua được mấy con dốc cao và hẹp, vừa thấy ló dạng một cây chắn đường thì cũng là lúc ló mặt người bảo vệ vội vàng chạy đến chìa ra một vé gửi xe giá 15.000 đồng. Để xe vào bãi theo chỉ dẫn của họ, chúng tôi uể oải đi bộ trong khoảng rừng mới được dọn trống để làm công viên và phòng bán vé vào động.

Và nỗi buồn xuất hiện: cả nhóm dừng lại trước tấm bảng ghi giá vé… cao ngất trời: Vé người lớn: 120.000 đồng/người; trẻ em cao từ 1m - 1,3m: 60.000 đồng… Tôi lặng lẽ lấy máy chụp tấm bảng rồi rủ bạn bè ra xe về lại Đồng Hới. Tiếc công, anh bạn tôi đến gặp 2 nhân viên bán vé trình thẻ Nhà báo, thẻ Hội viên Hội Di  sản Văn hóa Việt Nam thì được trả lời: "Đây là nơi kinh doanh, không ưu tiên cho ai hết trừ khi có giấy giới thiệu của Tổng giám đốc Tập đoàn Trường Thịnh…”


Chuyện là thế. Phần bình… xin nhường lại cho những người có quyền ở Quảng Bình. Chỉ xin nhắn gửi điều này: Phong Nha-Kẻ Bàng là di sản của nhân loại! Hãy    trả lại cho mọi người, nhất là những người lao động quyền được tự hào, chứ không phải bực tức, về quê hương mình.

----------


## hanoirailtours

Mấy ông nhà báo toàn đi việc riêng mà thích ngông nghênh, mình ủng hộ chuyện đơn vị kinh doanh thu tiền những trường hợp này.

----------


## girlcatinh

điều này cũng dễ hiểu thôi. lợi nhuận cao chính là mục tiêu chính trong kinh doanh.

----------


## lunas2

thía thì những ng thấp đi chấc thick lém... vì k mất ziền

----------


## kienogo

nghành du lịch phí dịch vụ rất cao,hay chăng họ đã đánh trúng tâm lý người dân

----------


## ngoctran215

việt nam mình nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nhưng dịch vụ còn kém quá, ko đc như nước ngoài

----------


## toidi.net

Kiểu làm ăn của Việt Nam là chặt chém... Cộng thêm sự thiếu quản lý của các cơ quan nhà nước, dẫn tới việt buông lỏng quản lý. Mặc cho các doanh nghiệp Du Lịch muốn làm gì thì làm

----------


## midu

Du lịch Việt Nam mình thấy không công bằng lắm, có những nơi đẹp, nhưng giá rất hợp lý, có những nơi xấu mà vé rõ là đắt. Đi xong một lần thấy thất vọng luôn. Cứ kiểu du lịch không quản lý chặt chẽ thế này thì chắc chẳng ai muốn đi du lịch VN mất. Hết vé bán chặt chém thì hàng quán cũng chém chặt. Ăn cơm bình dân thôi mà 250k/1 đĩa rau xào. Chỉ là rau thôi mà giá cao như vậy, nếu là món ngon hơn thì không biết sẽ thế nào??

----------


## vivitravel

Nói chung là du lịch Việt Nam vẫn cái dạng "mạnh ai nấy làm", "chặt chém khi có thể". Như vậy thì nước nhà không phát triển nổi. cứ nhìn sang Thái Lan sẽ thấy họ làm du lịch như thế nào

----------


## minhtruonght

các điểm khu du lịch ở việt nam vệ sinh rất kém, giá cả đồ ăn uống thì khá cao

----------


## hoaban

Cơ sở hạ tầng ở nước mình còn quá kém, không đáp ứng được nhu cầu của du khách.

----------


## kohan

Cái này nhiều khu du lịch đều có, Họ kinh doanh mà. Mình đi thì phải chấp nhận thôi!

----------


## o0o_trang

đồ ăn ở đây giá rất cao

----------

